# 2001 Sentra won't start in cold weather until it warms up



## vinnievv (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi,

I have a 2001 Sentra that doesn't start in the cold weather. Car turns over but doesn't start. Mechanic said it is getting fuel but no spark and then after the car warms up in the garage the engine gets spark and then starts. It only happens in cold weather. I would appreciate any help you could provide. Thank you

Vinnie


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

And this so-called "mechanic" can't figure it out?


----------



## vinnievv (Nov 21, 2013)

jdg said:


> And this so-called "mechanic" can't figure it out?


So. What do you think is wrong with the car? Thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

When was the last time you gave the engine a complete tune up?


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

If your "mechanic" can't find what is wrong, then get a new mechanic. Any good one will know exactly where to look first if the car is not getting spark in cold weather but is when the car get's warmer.


----------



## vinnievv (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks. Unnfortunately your answer isn't helping me. Please advise what to check thanks


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

Check or replace your plugs (replace if it has been a really long time). Also think about what tells the plug to fire and applies the voltage to them?

This isn't rocket science, any halfway decent mechanic could figure this out.


----------



## vinnievv (Nov 21, 2013)

O.k thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

...which is why I asked when the last time you gave it a complete tune up...


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

I know jdg, I know. Apperently some in this thread don't understand. I'm gonna go with the benefit of doubt on this one, mabye he is just having a bad day... A really bad day


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

oh...sorry...wasn't meant towards/for/at you.
I can see how that could be misconstrued. (Can I use words that big?)


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

Vinnie: Only get NGK plugs, DON'T get any of that bosch stuff. Remember that you can come here for help any time, but the first thing you will be asked by anyone here is if you did the "basics" first. Basics = tune-up + checked your hoses and vacuum lines and electrical connections. Simply because that will cure the problem 90% of the time.


----------



## vinnievv (Nov 21, 2013)

Who are you talking about having a bad day?


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

You or your mechanic, we all have them from time to time. It happens to the best of us.


----------

